# flower seeds



## Maryam E G

I do not live in Cairo. I live 3 hours away. I have exhausted all avenues to locate flower seeds for my personal use.
Is there an international seed catalog company licensed to ship into Egypt?
Are there any specific shops, with name and cell number, that sell flower seeds?

I truly need specific info, as all I read is you can get them in Cairo. That information is not helpful to me. Is there anyone in this forum who would be willing to mail me flower seeds?

Thanks in advance for any info and help.


----------



## GM1

This is every year: The Spring Plant and Flower Exhibition at Orman Gardens, Dokki, Orman Garden - Events - Cairo, Egypt
I think you better seed in Dec/Jan.


----------



## Sam

Last time I was in UK I brought a few packs of seeds with me that I'd bought in the supermarket. I didn't even have any idea it might not be allowed and didn't get stopped or questioned. If you don't find what you need here, can you therefore not bring it back with you next time you're home, or ask someone to bring some out next time they visit?


----------



## Maryam E G

All great suggestions, but I won't be going back, and no one comes. It wouldn't work for me. I am basically homebound due to physical disability. My balcony is about as far as I can go except for a brief slow walk inside my neighborhood on the rare, really good days.
I would really like to receive some in the mail, but no one here seems to be interested in that.


----------



## hurghadapat

Maryam E G said:


> All great suggestions, but I won't be going back, and no one comes. It wouldn't work for me. I am basically homebound due to physical disability. My balcony is about as far as I can go except for a brief slow walk inside my neighborhood on the rare, really good d
> I would really like to receive some in the mail, but no one here seems to be interested in that.


Tried many times to grow seeds that i brought from the uk but didn't have much success,but anything that i planted in my garden be it a cutting or a plant that was rooted just grew and grew so much that i had to keep cutting them back on a regular basis.....everywhere i went i was always on the look out for new plants and then i would break a bit off and plant it.....if you can find some papyrus it will grow in just water and grows fast as well so ideal for balconies.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Why not buy on line and have them sent?


----------



## hurghadapat

Maryam E G said:


> All great suggestions, but I won't be going back, and no one comes. It wouldn't work for me. I am basically homebound due to physical disability. My balcony is about as far as I can go except for a brief slow walk inside my neighborhood on the rare, really good days.
> I would really like to receive some in the mail, but no one here seems to be interested in that.









The plant on the right in the corner is papyrus and is just growing in water.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have just googled.. Alskar in Fazara, Beba sell sunflower seeds to trade, so someone somewhere must sell them, try the Alpha supermarket, dried foul beans that have been soaked in water for a day then pushed into compost grow really fast, same goes for carrot tops.


----------



## Maryam E G

*thanks*

I appreciate all the tips that were sent.


----------



## Horus

As the resident gardener here you will find flower seed is ALMOST impossible to find once things set to seed for me in my garden you are more than welcome to seed

Anything that is native to hot dry areas does well

Members of the convolvulacea species (morning glories) ipomoea, quamoclit, highly invasive and potential thread to native fauna

Nasturtium

Solanum species - can be invasive

Datura

Your best bet is to contact Chiltern Seeds in the UK or Plant World in Devon, I know the guy at Plant World he offers a personalised approach and sends worldwide - however you might find you will have to ask and pay him for DHL if you want your seed, I have never asked him but he might, PM me if you have any plant related queries

You will find that due to light levels that certain day neutral plants might become stunted as well - or bloom out of sync

Another company to try is Silverhill Seeds in South Africa which offer seeds of native plants

Just be careful what you plant as it could also cause ecological damage if it spreads :juggle:

You will find the best seeds and plants are the ones that you will find close to the side of the road, a few snippets here and there, plenty of succulents around to help provide ground cover and retain essential moisture

You might need to get fertiliser as well...

Good luck


----------



## Maryam E G

I have checked with over 20 seed/flower companies world wide. I appreciate your suggests, however, shipping is not allowed for seed or plant parts to enter Egypt for an individual.
I would greatly appreciate just a few seeds you might have extra during your seed harvesting.


----------



## Maryam E G

an update. We located a plant nursery on the outskirts of Mansoura, and they had a great selection of flowering houseplants which I adopted  and some are already producing seeds from the dried flower pods. I now see hope for more color on my balcony.
Thankyou for all the suggestions and tips. I really appreciate your sharing and kindnesses.


----------



## hurghadapat

Maryam E G said:


> an update. We located a plant nursery on the outskirts of Mansoura, and they had a great selection of flowering houseplants which I adopted  and some are already producing seeds from the dried flower pods. I now see hope for more color on my balcony.
> Thankyou for all the suggestions and tips. I really appreciate your sharing and kindnesses.


Pleased to hear that you have found somewhere that you can buy plants from as it does make such a difference when you can sit on your balcony amongst all your plants.....also it gives you something to do looking after them.Hope they all grow and flower successfully and give you a lot of pleasure.


----------



## Horus

hurghadapat said:


> View attachment 3530
> The plant on the right in the corner is papyrus and is just growing in water.


Not true Egyptian papyrus but Cyperus alternifolius which is a sedge or papyrus sedge

Cyperus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Very lovely plant - but it does have the added bonus that it can be propagated by taking one of the leaf rosettes and floating it upside down in water

It can grow in water, however it will also grow in dry arid conditions


Sadly I am a planty nerd and have done freelance botany annotations for University of California, Berkeley. Man of many boring talents :juggle:


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> Not true Egyptian papyrus but Cyperus alternifolius which is a sedge or papyrus sedge
> 
> Cyperus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Very lovely plant - but it does have the added bonus that it can be propagated by taking one of the leaf rosettes and floating it upside down in water
> 
> It can grow in water, however it will also grow in dry arid conditions
> 
> 
> Sadly I am a planty nerd and have done freelance botany annotations for University of California, Berkeley. Man of many boring talents :juggle:


Never said it was a true Egyptian papyrus  but thanks for the info anyway


----------

